# WhoDat!



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, I received this guy from an online FS by mistake. I am pretty sure that I know what he is (5 inches now), however I don't want to bias opinions. He was rather mild to his tank mates which included members of his species and some dwarf chiclids until hitching up with a pushy girl. Now I have to find a new home for everyone else.
Ok, WhoDat?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

looks like a jack dempsey


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think so. Not enough spots & too many bars.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue Acara. Exact species is difficult to say. Andinoacara pulcher or A. coeruleopunctatus, or possibly even A. sapayensis.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

+1 on the acara...nice fish either way


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Aye, some sort of Acara. Definitely, definitely not a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yup def not dempsey, who the heck said jack dempsey? haha


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

> "Blue Acara. Exact species is difficult to say. Andinoacara pulcher or A. coeruleopunctatus, or possibly even A. sapayensis."


I agree. Now someone is going to have to volunteer themselves up to have their fin rays and spines counted. BTW, Mr. & Mrs. WhoDat have eggs in a pot frying.

Thanks all


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention another blue acara-type. Andinoacara latfrons. Seeing the new pics with the yellow on the body, that would seem a fairly likely possibility. Here's a link to a pic.http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artreg_visa_art.php?ID=230 Of course scale counts and spine and ray counts might be the best way to determine species (?), with out knowing where it originates.

Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you've got it!!


> another blue acara-type. Andinoacara latfrons


Since I have no desire to be


> using mtDNA ATPase 6/8 sequence and restriction fragment length polymorphism data


,
I'll just sit back and enjoy watching "All in the Family".

Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Does this mean that many aquarium "Blue Acaras" are mixed?


----------



## SA_nut (Jan 21, 2013)

My WAG (Wild A-- Guess) is yes, since WhoDat was supposedly dipped from a pond in California (not wild caught).
While Googling the various Species, this article gave me a headache:
http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ijeb/2012/780169/
After a couple of Tylenol and reading the paper at least twice, it does make sense in a evolutionary way.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Does this mean that many aquarium "Blue Acaras" are mixed?


Like many common aquarium strains.....we really don't know because it's unknown from where it was originally imported; nor is it known how many times since, it's been re-imported and whether or not more recent importations are part of the common aquarium strain. Convicts, jewels, jack Dempsey, severums, texas cichlid ect., just like blue acara might be a mix of closely related species.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks BK. Guess its real hard to tell. Esp as each were being bred before being given different species names?

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Esp as each were being bred before being given different species names?


Well, yes, some of the common aquarium strains mentioned have been recently split into numerous species.

But, no, not blue acara, as all 4 blue acara types were originally described over 100 years ago.

Red jewel-types....most decribed well over 100 years ago; a few decribed a little over 30 years ago.

Texas cichlid.... both Herichthys cyanoguttatus and H. carpintis were originally decribed over 100 years ago; more recently decribed Herichthys species are fairly easily distinguished and less likely to be hybirdized with Texas cichlid.

Severums......again all originally described many years ago although aquarists were generally unaware of the various species until more recently.

Convicts and JD.....recently split into numerous species in 2007 (convicts into 4 and JD into 3 species). Don't believe the Schmitter-Soto re-classification will stand the test of time....but who knows? The Cichlid Room Companion now lists these species as uncertain, rather then valid http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=58


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep guess its more the lack of accurate Id as they come in (or lose em on the way to shops) thats a prob in this case not that they have not been fully described.
We can all see this one, yet are unsure which one it is (or what mix).

All the best James


----------

